# Slingshot giveaway in 1960' (funny)



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I found this, and I need to share with you guys :rofl:

In 1960 an owner of a window glass factory from Milan gave each of the boys from his area a slingshot as a present for the company's anniversary. The slingshots were wrapped in a glossy paper with a note that said: "Many thanks and we hope to continue our successful cooperation."


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

HaHaHa that's like the graffiti contest from our train and traffic company where you could Winn a few cases of spray paint and 100 of sharpies and edding's yes the one for tagging with the wide tip and water proof to
guess who had a lot of cleaning work the next weeks


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

hahaha so true LOL


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

leon13 said:


> HaHaHa that's like the graffiti contest from our train and traffic company where you could Winn a few cases of spray paint and 100 of sharpies and edding's yes the one for tagging with the wide tip and water proof to
> guess who had a lot of cleaning work the next weeks


 :rolling:


----------

